# Ac Problem-fan Not Starting Up Right Away



## Cajun Duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I am having a problem that just popped up. When I switch the ac to on, the compressor kicks on but the fan doesn't for up to a minute. It sounds like the blower motor is going out but wanted to see if this is something others have experienced as well. When I step outside the fan sounds like it has a poker card stuck in the blades. The motor is under warranty but I am taking the camper on a trip this weekend for Labor Day.

What are the odds that the motor will make it through the weekend. Opening odds are 3/2 that it will make it...

Suggestions, comments???? Thanks...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Cajun Duckman said:


> I am having a problem that just popped up. When I switch the ac to on, the compressor kicks on but the fan doesn't for up to a minute. It sounds like the blower motor is going out but wanted to see if this is something others have experienced as well. When I step outside the fan sounds like it has a poker card stuck in the blades. The motor is under warranty but I am taking the camper on a trip this weekend for Labor Day.
> 
> What are the odds that the motor will make it through the weekend. Opening odds are 3/2 that it will make it...
> 
> Suggestions, comments???? Thanks...


I had the same thing happen to my 27RSDS a/c, and it's only a year old. Does it make a squealing sound when it cuts off? They told me it was the bearings in the fan motor, and a few spins of the blade with lubricant should take care of it. HOWEVER, I hear the whining noise, again, when it's cutting off. So much for that. I thought the fan motor needed to be replaced, myself.








Darlene


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Most likely a A.O Smith motor..has a plastic coating on the core...moor rust a little and the plastic bubbles jams the motor. Very carefully take apart the motor and polish the core..."Keep the bearings clean of any debris!!" and polish the shaft before pulling the motor apart too make sure you don't scoar the bearings. If you are not comfortable doing this...remove the motor and take it too a good electrician or motor repair shop.

Scott



Scott and Jamie said:


> Most likely a A.O Smith motor..has a plastic coating on the core...moor rust a little and the plastic bubbles jams the motor. Very carefully take apart the motor and polish the core..."Keep the bearings clean of any debris!!" and polish the shaft before pulling the motor apart too make sure you don't scoar the bearings. If you are not comfortable doing this...remove the motor and take it too a good electrician or motor repair shop.
> 
> Scott


 oops missed the part about it still being under warranty







Don't touch it then

Darlene the motors are a brass bearing and lubricant will not help..and could do more damage by collecting dirt on the outside of the motor and shaft. If it is still under warranty I would insist it be replaced


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

If the fan's not starting right away then you need to get it fixed right away before you burn up the motor and the compressor starts kicking off on high head. I concur with the above advice. It seems the fan motor is not the best quality for being in such a harsh environment plus it is not used often enough. Another thing to check is the starting capacitor. Of course if it is still under warranty then let the dealer fix it. 
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, Scott.
The a/c problem was resolved today.








Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Thanks, Scott.
> The a/c problem was resolved today.
> 
> 
> ...


what was it?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Thanks, Scott.
> The a/c problem was resolved today.
> 
> 
> ...


what was it?








[/quote]

It was the fan motor. I got a new one.
Darlene


----------

